

Microsoft Announces Surface: New Family of PCs for Windows - rkrishnakumar
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2012/jun12/06-18announce.aspx

======
Samuel_Michon
Ah, so now even Microsoft acknowledges that tablets are PCs. That means that
Apple and HP are the top PC manufacturers, both having sold 16 million PCs in
the past quarter.

